# The "knock out" game and guns...



## billc (Aug 10, 2014)

Interesting that the attacker tried to determine if the soon to be victim was carrying a gun...

POLICE BRIEFS: Juvenile group suspected of playing 'knockout game' | members.jacksonville.com



> The victim told police that he believed the boys were playing the &#8220;knockout game.&#8221; He said he was approached on the beach by one of the boys who asked him if he had a &#8220;Glock.&#8221; The man was punched after admitting that he was unarmed.
> Fearing that the boy would continue to hit him until he was unconscious, the man grabbed at a folding knife that he had tucked into his waistband and pretended to have a gun. The boys fled, and the man enlisted the help of his neighbor to search for the boys.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 10, 2014)

I wonder where this thread is going to lead to!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

Sounds like the victim would have been entirely within his rights to draw some blood from the assailant.


----------



## billc (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess the response should be "Attack me and find out..."  Everyone enjoys a little mystery in their lives...


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 10, 2014)

billc said:


> I guess the response should be "Attack me and find out..."  Everyone enjoys a little mystery in their lives...



Sorry, don't have a nuke


----------



## billc (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you think the thug would understand the answer, "no...I prefer Sigs."


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 10, 2014)

billc said:


> Do you think the thug would understand the answer, "no...I prefer Sigs."



Yes, but beyond you're comprehension.


----------

